# New Car



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all
Just got a RX8 because can't get the kids in the TT
great car not as well put together as the TT, but fun to drive and with the back doors very handy.

all round ,very happy with it

Paul


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I was tempted by one till I saw the oil/fuel consumption, they are a funky looking car though


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

My brother just recently bought one...

Which spec did u get, the 192 or one above?

It is nice, however I prefer my TT as the speed in low revs is way better. RX8 is good once in high revs though..

Also, he goes through a tank of petrol every 5 days 

Ridiculously juicy!!!

Congrats on the purchase..


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes I brought it a bit on impulse, but the wife liked it as well  , so didn't have to convice her, and dealers were very friendly unlike Ford which I had just come from.
I must have, to admit the fuel cost is a concern, but I new about the oil, probably the same as the TT on that front.

its the 231BHP model 
the 40th year anniversary model only 400 made in pearlescent white,no other RX8 are this colour.I think this was the deciding factor,it will
help the resale as well if I get bored in a couple of years.
Only heard good things about the handling and must agree it handles very well  ( there goes my license if I not careful)

their forum is pretty cr*p though ,compared to this one 

Paul


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I also had a near miss with buying an RX8 when looking for my motor all that time ago.

They do look real cool, but part of the reason for not buying is like what the others put about them being rather thirsty.....especially for a 1.3 wankel rotary engine.

Got any pics yet though - I'd love to see some shots of it 8)


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Dont they have a problem with flooding the engine if you do really short journeys? I've heard you have to learn how to drain it yourself as it can be a common thing???


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

> Dont they have a problem with flooding the engine if you do really short journeys? I've heard you have to learn how to drain it yourself as it can be a common thing???


No what you have to do is Rev the engine to about 4500 then switch straight off.
Its a little bit embarrassing as people think you trying to show of

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I couldn't be bothered to check the oil every time i put petrol in :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Holey moley - just checked out the fuel consumption on this baby - almost makes my 5.4 V8 look frugal! Nice car though, and not that common up in my neck of the woods. Enjoy your motor!


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Lovely car and brilliant handler.

Mine used a litre of semi synthetic (Â£5/litre) every 1K miles, so with my annual mileage, about Â£50 a year. Mpg over 3.5 years of ownership was 20.5 mpg, with mainly spirited driving :wink:

Good luck with your new purchase, and get some pics up. Very rare in White :!:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Alchemist said:


> Mpg over 3.5 years of ownership was 20.5 mpg, with mainly spirited driving :wink:


lol - I'm averaging 20.1mpg in mine. What price fun?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Alchemist said:


> Lovely car and brilliant handler.
> 
> Mine used a litre of semi synthetic (Â£5/litre) every 1K miles, so with my annual mileage, about Â£50 a year. Mpg over 3.5 years of ownership was 20.5 mpg, with mainly spirited driving :wink:
> 
> Good luck with your new purchase, and get some pics up. Very rare in White :!:


I think you got away with that, my friend had one that used a litre every 4 fuel tank fulls


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

> I think you got away with that, my friend had one that used a litre every 4 fuel tank fulls


That's about 1,000 miles


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

I wanna see pics of this - never seen it in white!


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all

Here are some pictures, bit of a dull day
can't really see the pearl in the paint


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmm.....looks nice and clean, just needs all that stuff removed from the keyfob :wink:

Oh, and I'd kill those kids up by you - fancy going around with marker pens and scribbling out peoples numberplates.....nothing better to do <tut>


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

> just needs all that stuff removed from the keyfob


I have to agree they are the Wife's keys.
they love all that cr*p


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

zarterone said:


> > just needs all that stuff removed from the keyfob
> 
> 
> I have to agree they are the Wife's keys.
> they love all that cr*p


Nuff said - that explains everything :wink:


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm liking that lots [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Alchemist said:


> Lovely car and brilliant handler.
> 
> Mine used a litre of semi synthetic (Â£5/litre) every 1K miles, so with my annual mileage, about Â£50 a year. Mpg over 3.5 years of ownership was 20.5 mpg, with mainly spirited driving :wink:
> 
> Good luck with your new purchase, and get some pics up. Very rare in White :!:


Does that mean cheaper service charges coz they only have to change the oil filter?!

Looks great in white. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Great in white mate, always wanted a white car.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Repost


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

repost


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely car and brilliant handler.
> ...


No, still has new oil at each service.

RX8 costs for 1st to 3rd service (includes all parts/labour/courtesy car or free pickup/drop off) were; Â£90, Â£75 and Â£160 respectively.
Admittantly, the 3rd service should have been double, but I got a 50% off deal :wink:


----------

